# Horrible Fattist Rant and Epic Rebuttal by Blogger



## Dromond (Jul 11, 2014)

The rant (published in the Daily Fail).

The rebuttal.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 11, 2014)

...she might think that fat people are unhealthy and unattractive but I think she is both on the inside. I feel sorry for such a deluded and hate-filled woman.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 12, 2014)

The author of the fattist article is a highly insecure woman with low self-esteem. She needs to get a life!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 12, 2014)

What makes it more interesting is the author of the hate filled article has made her career off of telling women to not fall into stereotypes to define their self worth (thanks, Joy.....).

With that said, either her career, or the fattist editorial is a lie. I wonder which is....


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 12, 2014)

she actually makes m laugh. why? because it makes me so happy that fat young women couldn't give damn about what she thinks about their bodies and she knows it so she has to go on a huge public rant. good on you young fat women. keep telling her to kiss your collective ass.  like a lot of women like her i think she is mad because young women eat what they like, don't torture themselves and still have a partner in life. her struggle, her suffering was/is all a lie and she knows it. everything she ever thought was wrong. it was a waste of her time.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd like to see Ms. Kelsey wear a 100pd weighted fat suit for an entire week. No, make that a month - and no hiding away from the public. 

And then let her talk.

Even if she doesn't change her mind, at least she would have the experiences.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 13, 2014)

After reading Ms Kelsey's "article" I thought about her message for a long time and it finally came to me what was the real tragedy in her soapbox. Ms Kelsey is a grown, allegedly educated woman, and has the ear of the world and what does she use her "bully pulpit to do?" She uses it to malign a group of kids and young people that she does not like because of their eating habits and the way they look. It is sad day when an adult that we have put in an elevated position in our society finds the best thing she can do -- is criticize a large percentage of our young generation. 

*Good Lord woman, can you not see that the upcoming generation who will soon be inheriting the earth doesn't need you to criticize them or fatally wound these girls sense of self? The next generation needs you, me, and the rest of us old gezzers to tell them and show them how to make their world better. If you can't do this - them you should keep your mouth shut. (And if your son falls in love with and marries a fat girl you darn sure better change your attitude and be nice to her and your grandchildren.)*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Here is what I wrote into Ms Kelsey's reply files after her article:*_

Ms Kelsey stated in her article she is 62 - I have a year on her, I am 63. I have seen a whole lot of changes in the world during my life. I lived through the Vietnam War and saw our young men drafted and sent to Asia where too many died. When I graduated I applied for professional schools that only accepted less than 5% of their total class as females - 95% of doctor, veterinary, and many professions were reserved for men. I have seen other parts of the world experience bad times - the genocide in Rwanda, the Pol Pot and killing fields in Asia, the Bopal disaster in India, earthquakes in Haiti, Jim Jones killing his entire congregation, women treated not much better than cattle in third world countries and women raped and driven from their homes in the Sudan, and women given AIDs by their spouse and at the same time denied birth control. * If I were going to rant about the fate many young women today (and men) face - I would spend my time trying to warn the kids about wars, unstable military killers, violence against women, men who treat women like animals, dangerous jobs and industry, bias against certain groups of people (blacks, Kurds, native populations, and YES, I would add fat people to that list).

*My point is there has been so many bad things in the past fifty years, I think harping on fat girls is a big mistake of time and a horrible thing to do towards our children and our future caretakers. These fat kids (girls and boys) have a rough enough time every day dealing with the bully at school and the remarks of their tormentors on the playground. Fat kids need acceptance and love - they do need another adult busting their butts and calling them names like "lazy" or "stupid" or "ignorant". There is plenty of things in the world that need changing and I would heartily agree with joining in justifiable campaigns. For example - better care and treatment of our elderly, better care of our animals (especially dogs and cats), better use of our world resources like water, farm land, ocean fishing, for a start. *We need to start our kids in the right direction and calling them names or forcing a group of them to hang their heads in shame is WRONG and should be stopped now, Instead of telling them what is wrong with them, tell them what they can do to make their world a better place*. (Even if we have to admit that we are the ones that screwed it us.)

*And one more thing - fat is not a bad word anymore. I am a fat girl. I have been fat all my life, Most of my family is fat. Part of it is our genetic inheritance (Irish) and part of it is from God and part of it is luck of the draw. But fat I am and I cannot change it anymore than I can change my eye color, my IQ or my height.*


----------



## DearPrudence (Jul 13, 2014)

It's comical to me that this woman is so moved by her disgust of others, that she goes to this extent to satiate her anxiety about it.

Get a hobby.


----------



## bayone (Jul 13, 2014)

DearPrudence said:


> It's comical to me that this woman is so moved by her disgust of others, that she goes to this extent to satiate her anxiety about it.
> 
> Get a hobby.



If she's a writer for the Daily Mail, then frothing at the mouth *is* her job. Not that I'm defending her -- inciting moral panic for fun and profit isn't a career I approve of.


----------



## lille (Jul 13, 2014)

So basically some fat people had the audacity to look happy in her line of sight.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 13, 2014)

lille said:


> So basically some fat people had the audacity to look happy in her line of sight.



Excellent summary.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 14, 2014)

is this the second coming of mimi roth?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 14, 2014)

gangstadawg said:


> is this the second coming of mimi roth?


I doubt Meme Roth has ever come in her life.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 14, 2014)

Obviously, if she gets that worked up about people looking *happy *and *confident*, there is something wrong within herself. People don't deserve to feel happy and confident?

It's sad that people still don't get it... our worth is not determined by the outside and non-fat people do not own the rights on *attractive*. She (and others) has bought into those lies.


----------



## agouderia (Jul 14, 2014)

She writes the 3 girls at the airport had _"bulging bellies and billowing pillows of back and shoulder stuffing, punctured by flabby arms and lardy legs"_ and wore a *size 18*. 

For the record - a UK size 18 is the equivalent of a US 14!
No normal grown women would have any of the above if described anatomically correct in normal English in this clothes size. 

It mainly shows that this author wants to perpetuate the extremely fatphobic body dismorphia with which the media hits almost every woman these days who is above skeletal.


----------



## Tad (Jul 14, 2014)

I suspect that the writer has no real idea of what a size 18 looks like? Certainly the description sounded a good bit larger than that. 

That aside, clearly written to be sensationalist, has all the depth of a puddle, but is another unfortunate, harming, rant about what is acceptable in bodies.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2014)

An even more appropriate rebuttal.

http://fiercefatties.com/2014/07/11/douche-shaming/


----------



## musicman (Jul 14, 2014)

agouderia said:


> It mainly shows that this author wants to perpetuate the extremely fatphobic body dismorphia with which the media hits almost every woman these days who is above skeletal.



You've hit upon the truth there. I believe the under-estimation of size and weight in the mass media is quite intentional. With the exception of certain reality and talk shows where people are actually weighed, it is very rare to see anyone described in the media as being over a certain size or weight. I can't count the number of times I've seen people described as, say, 300 pounds or less, when they clearly weigh far more than that. 

So what does this accomplish? When average TV viewers see someone who weighs 450, but is described as 300, many will believe that's what 300 actually looks like. Most people do not have a good mental image of their own size, so if a viewer knows that she herself weighs 200, she will assume she is only 100 pounds away from "looking like that blob on TV", rather than being 250 pounds away. She will be much more open to worthless diet scams and dangerous surgical schemes. So this under-estimation makes the advertisers very happy, and that is the name of the game in the mass media. As we all know, making people unhappy with themselves is the easiest way to sell things.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 14, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> I doubt Meme Roth has ever come in her life.



lmfao....too funny


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 15, 2014)

The author of this article would be a lot nicer if she stopped restricting her food. It obviously is effecting her thought process. 

Honestly, I think when people have such a visceral reaction to something as unimportant as ANOTHER persons weight, it is because they feel they have been wronged in some way, cheated. I think she felt pressured into making herself fit into what society thinks she should be instead of being herself. That is what bothered her. (Jealousy) That these young women were content to say (via there appearance and attitude) "I don't give a shit about what anyone thinks, this is me love it or hate it."

How sad that she has lived to the age of 62 and still has not learned that it does not matter what shapes or sizes or colors or ANYTHING ELSE good people come in, what matters is that they come.

I think there are more important things to be against, like why "men/boys/young adult males" feel the need to show us their drawers! I think that would be a better fight. I AM TIRED OF SEEING DRAWERS!!!


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 15, 2014)

Tad said:


> I suspect that the writer has no real idea of what a size 18 looks like? Certainly the description sounded a good bit larger than that.



So true. It admit it amused me to hear people who were a size 18 being described as so huge. For the record, I am a UK size 18. If she thinks people my size are such whales then I guess she would probably explode in a shower of hatred if she saw a 300 lb person.


----------



## Tad (Jul 15, 2014)

I suppose that I can find a shred of pity.... if you have built a lot of your life around staying thin and toned, because you want the privilege that you believe is implied by staying in that state, and it turns out that others aren't making those same sacrifices but are *gasp* usurping those privileges. A bit like working at a company for 20 years, thinking you have seniority and all that, and having a new hire brought in with equivalent position and benefits and vacation and all of that.

But really, only a shred. Nobody ever promised that being thin would make you special and let you lord it over others--it is just something that some people assumed. So your power is not as secure as you thought--lashing out like this just shows that insecurity, IMO.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 16, 2014)

Tad said:


> I suppose that I can find a shred of pity.... if you have built a lot of your life around staying thin and toned, because you want the privilege that you believe is implied by staying in that state, and it turns out that others aren't making those same sacrifices but are *gasp* usurping those privileges. A bit like working at a company for 20 years, thinking you have seniority and all that, and having a new hire brought in with equivalent position and benefits and vacation and all of that.
> 
> But really, only a shred. Nobody ever promised that being thin would make you special and let you lord it over others--it is just something that some people assumed. So your power is not as secure as you thought--lashing out like this just shows that insecurity, IMO.



this made me think. she does sound an awful lot like a racist who gets mad because they think minorities are getting uppity lol. there is nothing better than an uppity fat person.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 21, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> this made me think. she does sound an awful lot like a racist who gets mad because they think minorities are getting uppity lol. there is nothing better than an uppity fat person.



You must spread some reputation around before giving it to superodalisque again. 

Can somebody give her some rep, please?


----------



## Saisha (Jul 21, 2014)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to superodalisque again.
> 
> Can somebody give her some rep, please?



I tried but I'm out too


----------



## Dromond (Jul 22, 2014)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to superodalisque again.
> 
> Can somebody give her some rep, please?





Saisha said:


> I tried but I'm out too



I got her for all of us.


----------



## southernfa (Jul 26, 2014)

The tragedy in my view is that the author seems oblivious to the point that perhaps her bigotry is considerably more unattractive than any physical attribute could ever be*

She did not make me laugh, she made me recoil; I do not need such vitriol in my mind and I do not associate with people who do.

*as I wrote that it sounded a bit trite, but then I remembered that one of my best friends has a genetic condition that leaves him disfigured and very nearly blind. I love him dearly nonetheless for he has a beautiful and a very fine mind. The physical is only the physical after all.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 2, 2014)

i saw this meme of my girlhood hero and i HAD to put it here: 

View attachment 10482844_10154504153530624_8322530296166621049_n (1).jpg


----------



## Saisha (Aug 2, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> i saw this meme of my girlhood hero and i HAD to put it here:



Love this :bow:


----------

